# Any Lancia/Italian car enthusiasts on the forum?



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello all

I've just had a test drive in a Lancia Delta HF Turbo, front wheel drive only not the Integrale. An absolute rocketship to say the least, 12 years old with 65,000 miles from new on it. Used as a 2nd/3rd car by an enthusiast so has had no expense spared on it mechanically (recent new turbo, big end bearings and more with all the receipts to prove) and running gear wise (brakes and pads all round), but (there's always a but isn't there?) the bodywork is beginning to fray around the edges, especially the rear wheel arches. The car drives as sweet as a nut with no ominous creaks, rattles or clunks so I don't think there are any immediate worries. The owner reckons I should get 2 years or so out of it before the bodywork becomes an issue with the MOT man. I don't have a garage though so this may happen sooner! The owner has taken about 18 months to finally decide to sell, he seriously likes the car. Apart fom the bodywork all I could see that was wrong with the car were some dubious looking front tyres ... not surprising given the performance available.

I must say that at the price he's prepared to sell it for I'm seriously tempted. So my question is has anyone ever used one of these as an everyday car? If so was it reliable or an absolute money pit? Given what I know about the owner I would say that this particular example would be reliable but the bodywork would be a constant worry. I suppose reliability depends (to a degree) on how you drive a car and this one just begs to be driven!

Thanks for reading, any comments (serious ones) would be gratefully appreciated.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Paul:

had a few Italians, Alfa sud sprint Veloce, Fiat 127 sport, Lancia Dedra 1.6e, Lancia Thema Turbo which i am sure (2.0 turbo) had the same running gear, and always the same story. Apparantly Lancia bought a large quantity of sub-standard russian steel, which had the water repellant qualities of Andrex.

The Alfa at 3 years old had holes on the top of the front wings you could put your fist through. The rule is ,if rust is visible outside,it will be 10 times worse inside where you can't see it. As for the electrics, come back Joe Lucas, all is forgiven. Took a corner once in the Thema, and the drivers seat backrest snapped off. Once slammed the tailgate on the Fiat,and the bottom 6" dropped off. In short ,they are rust bucket- money pits.

Do I regret buying any of them ?

Not for 1 minute, I'd have any one of them back tomorrow.

If they are mechanically fit, a sunny day, a deserted country road,good tyres and no rain, sounds like heaven.

Buy it cheap, run it into the ground, you will love it till it dissolves.

D.

(not kidding, if it rains, take the bus.The lancia , with turbo lag, was lethal in the wet)


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul

You don't say how much is being asked for the car.

I know where there is a lovely Toyota MR2 for sale, also 12 years old but without a hint of rust anywhere


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Andy

I saw your ad for the MR2, very nice but I just don't have that sort of money at the moment .... sorry. To put this into some sort of perspective the gent selling the Lancia only wants Â£650 for it. Also he may take my car in part-exchange to use as a runabout until his new car is ready for collection (a Fiat Stilo Arbarth with 2,400 cc five cylinder engine). He says it's just like driving the Lancia! It won't be ready until July as it's still being built (or loosely thrown together!) in Italy. The Lancia is a bargain I don't deny it, I just wanted a bit more info before I say I'll have it ..... er probably!

Bloody cars!!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul, you could run it till the body drops off then buy a Westfield kit [like the Lotus 7,] and use all the running gear + engin/gearbox, seats etc, and make your self a real flying machine, just think all that power going into a two seater, and not having to tow all that rust around with you, All you need is patience and a garage to work in, and you end up with a car as unique as some of your watch's, you can do it, b.f.n. fred.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Â£650 doesn't sound bad at all.

Even if you have fun in it for a year or so.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My kid brother got a brand spanking Alfa Romeo T Spark 16 valve. Times like that I wish I could still drive. And that I was as clever as him to get a company car like that. Hang on a minute, he works for my dad......









Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi guys

Thanks for all the input. I'm still umming and ahhing. The people selling it are away until next week, so I can't do anything until then anyway. At the moment I have a safe, solid, rust free (but dull as ditchwater) Saab 900 which feels like it will go on forever, and I'm giving serious thought to flogging it for a fast, fragile, rusty italian pocket rocket which aren't even imported (never mind made) anymore! I like the Westfield/Caterham 7 idea, my friend used to have a Marlin (1930's Alfa style kit car .... very good indeed) which had the same engine (1600cc twin cam) in a rear wheel drive configuration minus the turbo. The car went like stink and could get seriously oversteery very quickly ... great fun!

Makes no sense to me at all, but I want the Lancia!

Anyone know any good welders?!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Price seems fair, go for it.

I'd be tempted , if the owner would agree, go and give it a MOT.

Not 100%, but it would give you an idea of any potential trouble spots.

There are several good Lancia specialists about, such as Omicron, parts should not be a problem, and also join the owners club, thats a must.

D.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Used to have a Lancia HPE - anyone remember them ?

White with white alloys and low profile tyres - great car. Changed the clutch on it once, what a sh*t of a job, only easy way was to remove the engine completely. Apart from that , bloody great. Used to love the Volumex Beta's as well, a classic.

G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

In fact, what about the Monte Carlo's, never see them now - would love to have one!.

G.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I would be very surprised if the mileage wasn't more likely to be 165k.

Not that it necessarily matters.

Have a look at whether you will be comfortable in the car - I have only driven Alfas on 2 occasions (Garry: HPE was one of them, lovely car) but found the position weird and the pedal positions were not good for my size 12s.

But for Â£650 this car could be very good fun per Â£.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Many Italian cars have the pedals offset to the left - takes a bit of getting used to. The pedals are aslo very close together - good job I'm only size 7 1/2........









G.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Simon

The mileage is most definitely 65,000. I vaguely know the bloke selling it, his wife used to work where I work. In fact I dimly remember him getting the car 12 years ago. I remember she wanted to drive it to work but couldn't because she couldn't reach the pedals (she's quite short though) and was annoyed about it for weeks afterwards! He's got receipts to back up any/all expenses, he's a true enthusiast having 2 other Lancias and a member of the club. So I suspect that I'll have zero worries with the car mechanically, it's just the bodywork that's somewhat iffy! It's the original one owner from new car, I'm pretty sure that it's been his toy, when he's felt like it he's taken it out for a thrash (it goes like stink)!

Anyway thanks to all who've replied to my original message, I've decided to buy the car ...... wish me luck!It's too good an opportunity to miss!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Go for it, enjoy it!

If the owner is an enthusiast of the marque that is a big plus.

I think by the 90's the Italians had sorted out their rust problems and were sourcing their metal elsewhere.


----------

